# Newsletter :(



## Gideoon (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich richtig lese haben sie auch noch den Newsletter vergeigt ?

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=169


----------



## Aldaric87 (31. Juli 2008)

Gideoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig lese haben sie auch noch den Newsletter vergeigt ?
> 
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=169



Blöder Thread. Was ist daran vergeigt das er erst nächste Woche kommen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hesdajin (31. Juli 2008)

Er vermisst uns aber auch, der Kleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann wünschen wir dem Newsletter ein schönes WE, freuen uns das er nächste Woche frisch und ausgeruht bei uns ankommt und sparen uns sämtliche flames und threads in denen die Frage nach dem Newsletter auftauchen wird...


----------



## Kranak90 (31. Juli 2008)

Und wehe der Newsletter kommt nächste Woche nicht! Ich will endlich antworten haben!^^ z.B den genauen Release Termin und Start der Open Beta. Viel können die am Spiel ja eh nicht mehr machen, da ja etwas zeit für die Produktion der DvD's benötigt wird. Und wehe mein Code auf der DvD Hülle geht nicht (um das Spiel zu installieren) dann ist aber was  los^^ So etwas hatte ich schon bei ein paar anderen spielen.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Mal zusammengefasst und Übersetzt: Die letzten Wochen waren für die Jungs die den Newsletter normalerweise schreiben sehr chaotisch und deswegen kommt er "early next Week" was bedeutet, dass wir am Montag oder Dienstag damit rechnen können.


Jetzt regt euch mal nicht so auf ... wegen jeder Kleinigkeit geht hier in letzter Zeit  gleich ein eigener Thread auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach mal ruhig bleiben und abwarten. Wir reden hier von W.A.R, nicht von Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Hühü1 (1. August 2008)

hm was macht man mit spam?


Man vermehrt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Butterstreusel    
Kakaostreusel   
Streuselkuchen mit Pudding  
Kokosraspel    
Nusskuchen   
Mandelkuchen    
Kokosraspel mit Schokoüberzug    
Apfelkuchen mit Streusel
Kirschkuchen mit Streusel    
Pflaumenkuchen mit Streusel    
Eierschecke     
Obstschecke   
Quark ohne Boden      
Quarkstreusel    
Quark mit Rosinen    
Zupfkuchen   
Quark-Kokos-Kuchen      
Mohn mit Streusel 
Kleckselkuchen     
Florenzer Kuchen    
Blechkuchen


----------



## Evereve (1. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Und wehe der Newsletter kommt nächste Woche nicht! Ich will endlich antworten haben!^^ z.B den genauen Release Termin und Start der Open Beta.



Wahrscheinlich warten wir jetzt alle gespannt und dann kommt nur ein kleines Blättchen mit wenig Neuem angeflattert, vom Erscheinungstermin kein Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (1. August 2008)

wäre möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts zu warhammer dann eigentlich auch ne "betashow" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (1. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich warten wir jetzt alle gespannt und dann kommt nur ein kleines Blättchen mit wenig Neuem angeflattert, vom Erscheinungstermin kein Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder es ist rappe dicke voll mit Info`s. Das sind so viele, daß Sie über`s Wochenende es noch weiter schreiben müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. August 2008)

Der kommt am Montag und drin stehen wird wahrscheinlich:

Pre-Order für die Normale Version ab 04. August
Open Beta 03 - 12 Sepember
Headstart 15. September
Release 18. September
.....


----------



## Kranak90 (1. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der kommt am Montag und drin stehen wird wahrscheinlich:
> 
> Pre-Order für die Normale Version ab 04. August
> Open Beta 03 - 12 Sepember
> ...




Wollen wir's hoffen^^ Es kann ja nur was gutes drinstehen wenn der Newsletter so spät erscheint.


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wollen wir's hoffen^^ Es kann ja nur was gutes drinstehen wenn der Newsletter so spät erscheint.



oder was schlechtes á la "jmd hat sich auf unsere pcs gehackt und sämtliche war daten gelöscht, entwicklung startet von vorne" und sie überlegen, wie sie's uns beibringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (1. August 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> oder was schlechtes á la "jmd hat sich auf unsere pcs gehackt und sämtliche war daten gelöscht, entwicklung startet von vorne" und sie überlegen, wie sie's uns beibringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denk mal zum Neustart würds nicht mehr wirklich kommen... lichterloh würd mythics Hauptsitz niederbrennen und mein Pc unten zerdeppert auf der Straße liegn ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Ich denk mal zum Neustart würds nicht mehr wirklich kommen... lichterloh würd mythics Hauptsitz niederbrennen und mein Pc unten zerdeppert auf der Straße liegn ^^



Schade um den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> oder was schlechtes á la "jmd hat sich auf unsere pcs gehackt und sämtliche war daten gelöscht, entwicklung startet von vorne" und sie überlegen, wie sie's uns beibringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt mal mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand *g*
Wozu gibts schliesslich Backups?


----------



## Macaveli (1. August 2008)

beiträge +1

sorry konnte es nicht lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duffz (1. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> gibts zu warhammer dann eigentlich auch ne "betashow" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, denn Warhammer hat nichts mit wow zu tun...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (1. August 2008)

Naja man muss einfach mal sagen, Buffed basiert nunmal auf WoW. Angefangen hat das ganze schließlich mit WoW. Wenn eine beta Show zu anderen Spielen kommt schön, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Für mich komplett verständlich. Solange sie wenigstens nebenbei ein paar Infos immer rüberrücken, alles ok.


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> beiträge +1
> 
> sorry konnte es nicht lassen
> 
> ...



Sowas gehört sich aber nicht^^ Upps jetzt hab ichs auch getan xD


----------



## Urando (2. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Naja man muss einfach mal sagen, Buffed basiert nunmal auf WoW. Angefangen hat das ganze schließlich mit WoW. Wenn eine beta Show zu anderen Spielen kommt schön, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Für mich komplett verständlich. Solange sie wenigstens nebenbei ein paar Infos immer rüberrücken, alles ok.



hast schon recht, aber ich sag mal so, schaden würde es keinen wenn sie auch bisschen mehr über WAR bringen, schliesslich solls ja DER WoW killer werden (wovon ich auch stark ausgehe).

Also der Newsletter kommt Montag?


----------



## Kranak90 (3. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> hast schon recht, aber ich sag mal so, schaden würde es keinen wenn sie auch bisschen mehr über WAR bringen, schliesslich solls ja DER WoW killer werden (wovon ich auch stark ausgehe).
> 
> Also der Newsletter kommt Montag?



Ich hoffe nicht das es DER WoW Killer wird. Das hätte dann den Diablo Effekt.
WAR tötet WoW und wird selbst zu WoW. 

Der Newsletter soll anfang nächste Woche  kommen, also Montag oder Dienstag. Montag wär natürlich viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Hoffentlich net...
Ich hab Diablo geliebt...
Seit es "Instant 80 Botablo" ist macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr ^^

zumal die Ling-Sorc so derbe reinhaut  xD


----------



## MoGyM (3. August 2008)

Bei soeinem unnötigen Thread denke ich, dass ich jetzt auch die Erlaubnis haben sollte, einen unnötigen Beitrag zu leisten:

Beiträge +1 xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2008)

AHHHH Montag... NEWSLETTEr will      JETZT


----------



## Manic2320 (4. August 2008)

Ich sags zwar ungern weil ich den Newsletter auch haben will aber Dienstag wäre meiner Meinung nach noch auch Anfang der Woche, weil sonst hätte sie ja gleich Montag schreiben können.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2008)

stimmt auch wieder  aber alle schreiben Montag ^^   
aber der tag is ja noch lang ^^


----------



## Zaratres (4. August 2008)

warten warten und noch mal warten wird schon schöne news sein xD (100 post = fette party machen^^)


----------



## Sempai02 (4. August 2008)

When it's done. Der Newsletter kommt schon, keine Angst. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auf uns gute Neuigkeiten warten.

PS: Wobei ich auch alle 5min mein Postfach aktualisiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@ Zara:

Pfft. Ein dreiviertel Jahr dabei und erst 100 Posts? Das ist eine Schande, die man besser nicht feiert. Ich bin etwas über einem Jahr dabei und habe schon fast 700 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. August 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Ich sags zwar ungern weil ich den Newsletter auch haben will aber Dienstag wäre meiner Meinung nach noch auch Anfang der Woche, weil sonst hätte sie ja gleich Montag schreiben können.


Dann macht der Satz auf der Webseite aber wenig Sinn:

*Watch this space for information on the Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Pre-order program starting August 4th!*


----------



## Qulhata (4. August 2008)

die warterei nervt langsam^^
aber egal er wird kommen und ich hoffe das da nur gutes drin steht


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Ich halts fast nichtmehr aus^^ Aber immer wenn ich meiin Postfach aktualisiere sehe ich das da eine neue Nachricht ist und dann isses nur Werbung und son Schrott. Ich ärger mich jedesmal darüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe der Newsletter trudelt dann auch mal bald ein...


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

1. Anfang der Woche ist Montag ODER Dienstag
2.Newsletter kommt anfang der Woche


----------



## duffz (4. August 2008)

Und in LA ist es auch erst 4:27. 
Ich glaube mal nicht, dass die Marketing Jungs um diese Zeit schon arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Stimmt, die Zeitverschiebung hab ich vollkommen vergessen!


----------



## duffz (4. August 2008)

Hab mal kurz die alten Ausgaben rausgesucht. Bis jetzt ist der Newsletter immer zwischen 19:00 und 01:00 Uhr gekommen.
Kannst deiner F5 Taste also etwas Ruhe gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Dann kommt der Newsletter wohl heute Abend oder heute Nacht. Zeitverschiebung ist schon was doofes^^


----------



## Rungor (4. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> „Mein Name? Schon vor langer Zeit tilgte ich solch unbedeutende Einzelheiten aus meinem Gedächtnis. Ich kenne nur das Verlangen nach einer ruhmreichen Schlacht – nach Blut, nach Sieg!




Du Signaturenklauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> Du Signaturenklauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenigstens muss man bei mir keine Lupe an den Bildschirm halten um die Signatur zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (4. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wenigstens muss man bei mir keine Lupe an den Bildschirm halten um die Signatur zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du bist ja blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (4. August 2008)

*wart*


----------



## For-Free (4. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> *wart*



Wie schon gesagt wurde, Zeitverschiebung usw. Kannst du locker bis heute Nacht oder gar Morgen warten.


----------



## loeffellux (4. August 2008)

darf ich auf den announc der open beta hoffen ^^?


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Warte, ich frage meine Kristallkugel...ach Shit, die hab ich im Brightwizard College gelassen, als ich angefangen hab Zelotologie zu studieren...

Kann dir jetzt noch niemand sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange der Newsletter nicht draussen ist bleibt uns nichts anderes als...Warten ^^


----------



## Luvadea (4. August 2008)

Also ich glaube ja heute nicht mehr an den Newsletter, der wird wenn überhaupt erst morgen kommen und das erst gegen Abend.
Wahrscheinlich wirds auch dann wieder um 2 Tage verschoben -.-


----------



## Larandera (4. August 2008)

*wart bis heute Nacht oder Morgen*


----------



## LoC_Ruin (4. August 2008)

Ich wüsste nich das irgendwo stand das er heute kommen sollte, es hieß anfang der Woche, und dazu zählt für mich Dienstag auch noch, und dann is die Zeitverschiebung auch noch zu berücksichtigen


----------



## Rayon (4. August 2008)

Anfang der Woche heißt bei GOA meist Donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (4. August 2008)

Also wenn die in dem Newsletter nix erwähnen worauf alle warten dann wär das ganz schön peinlich für die! Da muss einfach was besonderes drin stehen, denn die entschuldigung von wegen 12 Zeitzonen zieht bei mir kein stück und sonst kam er auch am ende des monats und der ist gefühlsmäßig schon jahre vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe mal auf heut abend.
Das warten quält mich und ich denke  auch viele andere immer mehr.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich bin eh ich schuld am Ganzen. Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich eine Elfenjungfrau opfern,damit der Newsletter auch ja noch letzte Woche kommt, dann habe ich aber die Elfe anderweitig verwendet - und Ex-Elfenjungfrauen opfern passt nicht so richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Capsaicin (4. August 2008)

Jetzt beschwer dich nicht Rayon DU kannst dir die Zeit wenigstens mit der Beta vertreiben.


----------



## Neolus (4. August 2008)

Sempai02 ich nehm dir das nicht übel ich hätte genauso gehandelt...welcher geschlechtsreife männliche mensch hätte das auch nicht getan^^

Hab gehört es soll leute geben die geilen sich an chaosgöttern auf ...iiihhh echt krank

Aber auch positiv denn während sie damit beschäftigt sind räucher ich ihre hauptstadt aus!


----------



## Zorn Gottes (4. August 2008)

Was? Zeitverschiebung? So ein Schmarn, das gibts doch garnicht in echt!

Nein aber mal wirklich, dann hätten sie sich ja wohl wenigstens die Mühe gemacht auf der deutschen Seite nicht auch Anfang der Woche zu schreiben. Also der Dienstag zählt da für mich ganz klar dazu und hätten sie vorgehabt ihn schon Montag zu schicken, hätten sie es nicht so schwammig formuliert. Das Mittwoch schon "mitt(e)" der Woch(e) ist dürfte aber auch GOA klar sein. Sie haben also Zeit bis Dienstag 23:59 Uhr ;-)


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Sempai02 ich nehm dir das nicht übel ich hätte genauso gehandelt...welcher geschlechtsreife männliche mensch hätte das auch nicht getan^^



*meld* da ich Elfen wie die Pest hasse hätte ich die Elfenjungfrau schön langsam gequält bis sie gestorben wäre. Dann wär der Newsletter schon lange da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> *meld* da ich Elfen wie die Pest hasse hätte ich die Elfenjungfrau schön langsam gequält bis sie gestorben wäre. Dann wär der Newsletter schon lange da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gief njuusledder!


----------



## KennyKiller (4. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> *meld* da ich Elfen wie die Pest hasse hätte ich die Elfenjungfrau schön langsam gequält bis sie gestorben wäre. Dann wär der Newsletter schon lange da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gief njuusledder!


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Sempai, reich mir die Elfe mal rüber, ich weiss auch mit ElfenExJungfrauen was anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich schamlos unindividuell der Meinung meines Vorposters an:



*gief njuusledder!​*


----------



## Freddy1111 (4. August 2008)

Langsam fühl ich mich echt vera...

siehe

gestern stand da:

Watch this space for information on the Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Pre-order program starting August 4th!

heute (war ja klar):

Watch this space for information on the Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Pre-order program starting August 5th!


----------



## HGVermillion (4. August 2008)

Genau gebt uns die Elfe, 

1. Es gibt genug Männer, auch unter den Dunkelelfen die mit ihr was anzufangen wüssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das überlass ich eueren kranken Hirnen)
und
2. Wird sie so oder so geopfert, wer lässt schon als DE eine HE am leben?


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Freddy1111 schrieb:


> Langsam fühl ich mich echt vera...
> 
> siehe
> 
> ...



Morgen steht da bestimmt: 

Watch this space for information on the Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Pre-order program starting August 6th! -.-

Man die sollen den verdammten Newsletter endlich rausrücken. Ich hab noch nir wirklich auf nen Newsletter gewartet, die zeit ging immer schnell rum bis der nächste da war. aber wenn man schonmal auf einen Newsletter (wohl der wichtigste den es je geben wird) wartet, Vergeht die die Zeit überhaupt nicht und man weiß schon fastt gar nicht mehr was man machen soll. Ich schau alle halbe Stunde ins  postfach und finde keinen newletter vor und dann schau ich hier ins WAR forum und lese oder poste was.


----------



## duffz (4. August 2008)

Sieht so aus als würde der Hype langsam seinen Höhepunkt erreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich mal ernsthaft befürchte das der Newsletter erst morgen kommt...


----------



## Freddy1111 (4. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würde der Hype langsam seinen Höhepunkt erreichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wie ich die mittlerweile einschätze kommt der Newsletter erst am mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

Es ist ein Newsletter... nicht die Bibel... calm down everybody... just sit'n'relax


----------



## Exo1337 (4. August 2008)

wwaaaa...will den newsletter!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  blood for the bloodgod!!!!!!!


----------



## Sempai02 (4. August 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> wwaaaa...will den newsletter!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... sagt der Auserkorene bon Tzeentch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (4. August 2008)

Capsaicin schrieb:


> Jetzt beschwer dich nicht Rayon DU kannst dir die Zeit wenigstens mit der Beta vertreiben.


Wo beschwer ich mich denn?o.O


----------



## Exo1337 (4. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> ... sagt der Auserkorene bon Tzeentch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is mir doch jetz egal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. August 2008)

Auch wenn es erst Dienstag morgen ist und in LA sogar noch Nacht, habe ich das Gefühl das der Newletter in der Leitung feststeckt^^
Sendet einen Suchtrupp aus und findet ihn!


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Wird scho kommen, ich tippe auf heute abend/nacht.
GOA in Irland hatte wieder mal langes Wochenende, sind also erst heut wieder auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. August 2008)

Naja wenn der nicht vor Ablauf des Tages kommt, haben sie es verbockt. wenn der schon Anfang dieser Woche kommen soll dann will ich ihn auch Anfang der Woche lesen. Und das mit der Zeitverschiebung ist egal weil auch auf der deutschen seite steht das der Newsletter Anfang der  verschickt wird. Also hat der bis 23.59 Uhr Zeit. So jetzt ist genug mit rumheulen^^


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Zeitverschiebung ist ja auch so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas muss ja noch in den Newsletter gekommen sein, was eine Verschiebung rechtfertigt. Macht euch lieber darum mal Gedanken ^^


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

need betakey xD 

ok mal ernsthaft der newsletter wird heut schon noch kommen und wen net kommt er halt morgen is auch net so tragisch oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

solang versuch ich zum x-ten mal dawn of war durchzuspielen...


----------



## Silverio_02 (5. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendwas muss ja noch in den Newsletter gekommen sein, was eine Verschiebung rechtfertigt. Macht euch lieber darum mal Gedanken ^^



So ähnlich denke ich auch..

Und vor allem: Worum gehts denn denen, die hier rumheulen? Ich denke NICHT um den Newsletter, den haben viele auch bisher kaum mal durchgelesen.
Also was wäre euch lieber? Der Newsletter kommt und es stehen interesante Neuigkeiten drin, aber nichts von eibnem Start der PreOrder-Beta.
Oder einfach eine Meldung, dass die PreOrder-Beta ab sofort startet, aber der Newsletter sich noch um weitere 3 Tage verspätet???

Ich wäre gespannt, was die meisten Leute hier wählen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic2320 (5. August 2008)

PO- Beta ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. August 2008)

Silverio_02 schrieb:


> So ähnlich denke ich auch..
> 
> Und vor allem: Worum gehts denn denen, die hier rumheulen? Ich denke NICHT um den Newsletter, den haben viele auch bisher kaum mal durchgelesen.
> Also was wäre euch lieber? Der Newsletter kommt und es stehen interesante Neuigkeiten drin, aber nichts von eibnem Start der PreOrder-Beta.
> ...



Ich will den Newsletter! Hoffentlich wird dort der Fall der NDA angekündigt. Die PreOrder-Beta ist mir Jacke wie Hose^^


----------



## Rungor (5. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich will den Newsletter! Hoffentlich wird dort der Fall der NDA angekündigt. Die PreOrder-Beta ist mir Jacke wie Hose^^




man kann sich ja solange die zeit mit dem neuen proadcast vertreiben...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxF0tkSQMCM


----------



## Vatertod (5. August 2008)

think pink! 
Die Page sollte ursprünglich von Do-Fr down sein, am Fr sollte der Newsletter kommen. Alles kurz nach der Hiobsbotschaft der Streichungen, die schon vorher überlegt, aber anscheinend dann doch kurzfristig beschlossen wurden (warum auch immer). Nun wurde der Release als in greifbare Nähe gerückt. Und da gehts halt in so nem Laden drunter und drüber. Lasst Sie also unsre neue Warhammer site fertigmachen, wo wir auch betakeys eingeben können, was sie uns dann stolz im newsletter presentieren werden und voller stolz schon bekanntes wiedergeben: Termin für release (16-23 sept, HS und Release), termin für NDA fall (morgn bis in 2 wochen), die super-ce-zugabe (das spielerkarten deck da), dass wir auch ne tolle page wie die amis kriegen, dass wir auch ne SE PO kriegen, dass wir auch den Road to war kriegen, und das war awsome great wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/die angaben dieses Posts entspringen der imagination des Verfassers und stellen keine ofiziellen fakten dar.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> man kann sich ja solange die zeit mit dem neuen proadcast vertreiben...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxF0tkSQMCM




 O M F G!!!

Musste mich erstmal wieder selbst unterm Tisch hervorkratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Player versus Spaceship"

"Canned Sardines" 


R O F E L!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. August 2008)

Man muss aufpassen das das nicht WOW´ler sehen und es für bare münze halten ^^

vorallem da kein WOW´ler english lernt nach der Lokalisation


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Das war böse Terror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre aber amüsant die diesbezüglichen Antworten zu lesen ^^


----------



## Ascían (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das war böse Terror
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, meine Favourites waren "LMAO PvS would make me quit life!" und "man i was really looking forward to the ben afleck trophies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duffz (5. August 2008)

Also der Traum vom heutigen NDA Fall ist schon mal geplatzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

James Nichols auf warhammeralliance.com:
_"The NDA is not coming down today, but yes, we have press in Beta and they were invited to share their experiences"
_

Und noch ein Posting von Mark:
_1) NDA lift is indeed coming very soon but not this week. We've still got a few things to knock off the "Must do before lift" list before I lift the NDA. But it is going to be sooner, rather than later. Still plenty of time to go before launch.

2) Lots of news coming this week (hopefully). It should be tomorrow but when you are part of a big corporation and have lots of partners, sometimes things can take a little longer than you would like. I have no doubt though that the news will be worth the wait. 

So, I think the rest of the week is going to be a very good and very interesting one for WAR fans._

Punkt 2 klingt ja mal ausgezeichnet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. August 2008)

Der Newsletter kommt Morgen -.-

Quelle: http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?postid=57113#post57113

Bisschen runterscrollen und man kann den Beitrag von sterntaler lesen.

Wehe das Ding liegt morgen nicht in meinem E-Mail Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer diese leeren versprechungen. Von wegen Anfang nächster Woche. Langsam reicht es!

EDIT: Man muss wohl doch nicht runterscrollen. wenn ich auf den Link klicke dann komme ich gleich zum Beitrag von Sterntaler.


----------



## Luvadea (5. August 2008)

War ja sowas von sonnenklar und morgen heißt es der Newsletter kommt am Donnerstag...


----------



## DeeeRoy (5. August 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> War ja sowas von sonnenklar und morgen heißt es der Newsletter kommt am Donnerstag...



Wenn Sterni sagt, es kommt morgen, dann kommt es auch morgen.

Deee


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

WAAAAAAAAGH ich krieg nurnoch Wutanfälle ich mag aldaric87 nicht!!!!!

alles wird verschoben websiterenovierung Newsletter ALLES! ok ok beruhigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sooo

aber nehmts mal locker die Firma hat KEINE verpflichtungen euch gegenüber ihr habt denen keinen cent gezahlt und die CE könnt ihr jederzeit stornieren Mithyc ist euch keine rechenschaft schuldig.


----------



## Evereve (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> aber nehmts mal locker die Firma hat KEINE verpflichtungen euch gegenüber ihr habt denen keinen cent gezahlt und die CE könnt ihr jederzeit stornieren Mithyc ist euch keine rechenschaft schuldig.



Naja irgendwo hast du da schon Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das game kommt raus wenn die Hersteller es wollen, aus. Dass man sich aufregt hat eigentlich einzig den Grund, dass man ungeduldig ist und zocken will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch ich habe aus AOC gelernt: lieber nen Monat oder zwei länger warten als ein halbfertiges Spiel bekommen, dass im Endeffekt viel Frust bringt und Nerven aus Stahl verlangt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (6. August 2008)

Habt ihr den Newsletter schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmodai215 (6. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Newsletter schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nöööö leider noch nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> aber nehmts mal locker die Firma hat KEINE verpflichtungen euch gegenüber ihr habt denen keinen cent gezahlt und die CE könnt ihr jederzeit stornieren Mithyc ist euch keine rechenschaft schuldig.



Keine Verpflichtungen, keine Rechenschaft schuldig? Aha. Mythic will doch, dass ihr Spiel gut verkauft wird. Ich hoffe schon, dass sie da Verpflichtungen auf sich nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, nun ist es schon Mitte der Woche und es gibt immernoch keinen Newsletter - juhuu. Selbst das Versprechen können sie nicht mehr einhalten, oder wie oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (6. August 2008)

Tja ich sehs mal positiv. Wenn der Newsletter heute kommt, wird es warscheinlich auch die neue Seite ankündigen. Denke also das er mit dem Start der neuen Seite zusammen fällt. Weiterhin nehme ich mal stark an das mit dem Überarbeiten der war-europe Seite, auch die codes freigeschaltet werden. Tippe also auf einen Termin um den 28ten August rum. Weiterhin denke ich das es doch ein gutes Zeichen ist. Wenn jemand einen Newsletter verschiebt, wo meistens eh so etwas wie "blabla....wir sind so gut...blabla....das ist alles neu" drinnsteht, dann scheint es auf etwas größeres Hinauszulaufen. Sprich sie zögern deswegen den Newsletter herraus weil sie unbedingt etwas noch drinn haben wollen das noch in den Startlöchern steht. Wenn nicht dürft ihr mich gerne verbal Steinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

Der Tag ist noch SEHR lang... der geht noch mindestens 10 Stunden und 45 Minuten in denen der Newsletter einfliegen kann ;-)


----------



## Luvadea (6. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Tag ist noch SEHR lang... der geht noch mindestens 10 Stunden und 45 Minuten in denen der Newsletter einfliegen kann ;-)



ich muss erlich sagen, ich glaub nicht dran dass der Newsletter heute eintrudelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (6. August 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> ich muss erlich sagen, ich glaub nicht dran dass der Newsletter heute eintrudelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... kanns selbst auch nicht wirklich glauben.

Würd mich jedoch gerne positiv überraschen lassen.

Und ich denk es würd Mythic auch mal gut tun wieder POSITIVE Überraschungen an den Tag zu legen.

Quasi mal wieder bissl Dampf ablassen, bevor der Kessel (Community) platzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luvadea (6. August 2008)

Der Newsletter ist endlich angekommen  **FREU** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenseele (6. August 2008)

und steht was gutes drin? meine läst noch auf sich warten


----------



## Exo1337 (6. August 2008)

!! meiner is noch nich da...


----------



## evilcore (6. August 2008)

ich hab keinen bekommen?! obwohl ich dafür angemeldet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orath (6. August 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> Der Newsletter ist endlich angekommen  **FREU**
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (6. August 2008)

haha luvadea sehr witzig.

Es ist noch KEIN Newsletter da.

Edith: OK auf offizieller Seite steht doch schon was aber im Postfach is noch nix zu sehen.


----------



## (mandi) (6. August 2008)

jo der newsletter ist schon da


----------



## Luvadea (6. August 2008)

Nix Fake meiner ist ohne Scherz grade angekommen !
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack...



Die Schlagzeilen dieses Newsletters

    * Veröffentlichungstermin von WAR bekanntgegeben: Der 18. September wird zum Tag der Abrechnung erklärt!
    * Enthüllung der Abopreise
    * Enthüllung der Verpackungsgestaltung
    * Details zum Vorbestellerprogramm von WAR
    * Der Trailer in Kinoqualität auf MTV!
    * Games Convention 2008
    * EA Mythic ist wieder Mythic Entertainment


----------



## evilcore (6. August 2008)

wasn nu?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

meiner is auch schon da....

Lang lebe Gmail !!


----------



## Felron (6. August 2008)

steht auch auf der offiziellen seite das der newsletter verschickt wurde (wird)

__________________________________________________________________

Wir haben gerade damit begonnen, den Newsletter für den Monat Juli zu versenden und ihr solltet ihn in den nächsten Stunden in eurem Posteingang vorfinden. 

Jeff Skalski erklärt, wie die Kampagne mit einer Ordnungshauptstadt und einer Zerstörungshauptstadt funktioniert.

Außerdem dabei:

- Mehr Szenarios im Grundkurs Szenarios, Teil 6
- Der Bericht eines Spieler über Gunbad im Betajournal
- Ein neue Profile im Abschnitt "Trefft das Team ...":  Gary Astleford
- Mehr Videos in Pauls Videotagebüchern

Und vieles mehr ...


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (6. August 2008)

Das ist doch mal was... Na mal schauen, wann er bei mir eintrudelt.


----------



## Eisenseele (6. August 2008)

Endlich, meiner ist jetzt auch da


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Nein, ist er nicht.


----------



## Ascían (6. August 2008)

Er ist da! Mein schaaatzzzz!


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (6. August 2008)

Da musste es aber schnell gehen... auf der HP wird er als "JUNI-Newsletter" angekündigt.

Hoffe, dass es nich mit dem Release-Datum auch so ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverio_02 (6. August 2008)

Schlagt mich dafür...
Aber in dem Newsletter steht ja fast weniger neues, als in den vorhergehenden!

OK, der Termin ist nun definitiv der 18.09.
Und es wird ab 29.08. eine PreOrder zur Standardversion geben.
Ach ja und die Verpackung der Standardversion wird gigantisch... ähm... gigantisch blöd aussehen (mene Meinung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist nun mit der PreOrder-Beta?
Wahrscheinlich fällt die komplett flach und die CE-Käufer durfen noch später ins Spiel wie die normalen Käufer. tstststs

Naja, am 18. geht das Spiel life und ich bin dabei. Dann ist das sowieso alles "alter Käs"


----------



## skazi# (6. August 2008)

verpackung der standardversion sticht meiner meinung auf jedenfall raus.
hat jmd da rauslesen können wann die open beta startet?

ganz nettter newsletter mit etwas langer verspätung ^^


----------



## duffz (6. August 2008)

Ja, bei der Verpackung schlägt mein Designer Herz höher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Newsletter wirkt nur etwas mager, weil wir die große Ankündigung ja eh schon seit ein paar Tagen wissen. Stellt euch nur vor, der Newsletter hätte uns am letzten Donnerstag eiskalt erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (6. August 2008)

hm ich hab den immer noch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry*


----------



## orath (6. August 2008)

ZITAT aus dem Newsletter. Ich denk, dass bezieht sich auf die Open-Beta oder?!


Das Team bereitet sich eifrig auf die offene Beta vor. Verschwendet also keine Zeit, wenn ihr an einem der größten Betatests aller Zeiten für ein MMORPG teilnehmen möchtet. Mehr als 700.000 Spieler haben sich schon registriert, aber wir suchen immer noch neue Rekruten. Schärft eure Schwerter, lasst euren Mutationen freien Lauf und bereitet euch darauf vor, eurem Schicksal auf den Schlachtfeldern von Warhammer Online zu begegnen. 

Meldet euch für die Beta an:
www.war-europe.com

WAR kommt! Seid ihr bereit?


----------



## Ferox21 (6. August 2008)

Also etwas "ernüchtert" bin ich durch das Produktionsvideo schon geworden. Für alle dies noch nicht gesehen haben bzw. sehen können:

Die Tier 4 Zonen werden jetzt anstatt durch die Hauptstädte durch große Festungen abgeschlossen. Um Zugang zur Stadt zu bekommen muss eine Seite 2 der 3 finalen Festungen der Gegenseite einnehmen. Sobald dies geschehen ist, bekommt man Zugang zur Hauptstadt des Gegners. Sprich, wenn zum Beispiel die Zerstörungsfraktion die letzten Festungen der Hochelfen und Zwerge einnimmt bekommen sie danach Zugang nach Altdorf... Hört sich für mich etwas komisch an.

Das positive an dieser Sache ist jetzt, dass auf jeden Fall auch die anderen Paarungen außer Imperium vs Chaos interessant werden und sich nicht alle Welt dorthin begeben muss, um eine der zwei im Spiel befindlichen Hauptstädte zu erobern. und von der Spielmechanik her ist das sicher die beste momentane Lösung

Nachteile sind für mich darin, dass es unrealistisch Wirkt durch eine eingenommene Hochelfenfestung Zugang nach Altdorf zu bekommen - ohne massiven Portaleinsatz ist das Geschichtlich nur schwer zu erklären. Auch wird mir so nicht ganz klar, wie die Entwickler dann die anderen Städte ins Spiel einbringen wollen... Werden dann immer bestimmte Hauptstädte zur Eroberung freigeschaltet? Oder berechnet sich die angreifbare Hauptstadt aus dem Anteil der Kontrolle der Lower Tier Zonen einer Paarung?

Momentan sieht es nach diesem System erstmal danach aus, dass die 4 anderen vormals angekündigten Hauptstädte noch eine lange Zeit auf sich warten lassen werden...


----------



## Suspicious (6. August 2008)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen n bissi mehr hätt ich mir schon vom NL versprochen, obgleich ich mit sowas schon gerechnet hab.


----------



## skazi# (6. August 2008)

kann man sich jetzt schon für die open betaregistrieren weiß da jmd mehr drüber?


----------



## Kranak90 (6. August 2008)

Also ich fand den Newsletter nicht so dolle...Naja gut wir haben die meisten infos schon vorher bekommen, aber sonst? Der sollte doch soooooo interessant werden, was er dann aber irgendwie nicht so ganz wurde. Zwar interessant aber nicht der Hammer.


----------



## For-Free (6. August 2008)

Naja der Newsletter war noch nie dazu da, tolle Neuigkeiten zu verbreiten. Er ist eher eine Zusammenfassung vomd em, was den Monat über passiert ist. Wer im Newsletter neue Infos erwartet ist falsch drauf.

Die Änderung mit den hauptstädten finde ich jetzt garnicht so schlecht. Ist halt nie einfachste Möglichkeit, die Spieler nicht komplett zu verärgern. So haben wir immernoch recht große "Burgen" für jedes Volk. Aber halt nur eine riesen Stadt zu belagern. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es wirklich so "big/great/huge/what ever" ist, wie da gesagt wird.

Und auch ich denke, durch diese Änderung wird es noch ne ganze Zeit dauern, bis wir die Hauptstädte der anderen Völker sehen. Bzw. wäre die Frage, ob diese überhaupt noch erscheinen?


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. August 2008)

Ich hab den Newsletter immernoch nicht obwohl ich vorher jeden ordnungsgemäß erhalten habe.

Schade,aber ich hab ne Kopie geschickt bekommen und ich war mir schon im Vorraus irgendwie klar, "das wird nichts mit guten neuigkeiten"

Irgendwie schon sehr dumm, das man nun OB auf ca 20 Tage vlt. reduziert hat.


----------



## duffz (6. August 2008)

Immer diese Meckerei... 

WAR erscheint schon in 6 Wochen! Das ist sicher viel früher als die meisten zu träumen gewagt haben.
Die CE Vorbesteller können durch die Open Beta sogar noch früher zocken! (4 Wochen?)

Den Open Beta Client kann man schon in einer Woche (15. August) downloaden! Spätestens dann analysieren tausende CE Käufer die einzelnen Dateien und verbreiteten jeden noch so kleine Fund über das Internet. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass dann eine NDA noch lange aufrecht erhalten werden kann? 

*WAR is finally coming!* Und wenn Ihr das nicht Aufregend findet, kann euch wohl keiner helfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Immer diese Meckerei...
> 
> WAR erscheint schon in 6 Wochen! Das ist sicher viel früher als die meisten zu träumen gewagt haben.
> Die CE Vorbesteller können durch die Open Beta sogar noch früher zocken! (4 Wochen?)
> ...




wwo sol lden stehen das man den schon am 15. downloaden kann ?


und die CE PO lässt einen nicht vorher die OB spielen sondern allgemein die OB spielen. man hat nen einwöchigen früheren eintitt ins richtige Spiel , ohne beta status, sprich auf den life-servern


----------



## Ferox21 (7. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Und auch ich denke, durch diese Änderung wird es noch ne ganze Zeit dauern, bis wir die Hauptstädte der anderen Völker sehen. Bzw. wäre die Frage, ob diese überhaupt noch erscheinen?



Das war auch mein Gedanke, denn der Produktionsvideo lässt diesen Schluss zu, so stark wie der Sprecher versucht alle Spieler einer Seite auf diese eine, nun auch "seine" Hauptstatdt einzuschwören. Bei der Ordnungsseite könnte dies ja noch funktionieren, aber bei der Zerstörungsseite sollten die Hauptstädte ja doch sehr unterschiedlich sein...


----------



## Luvadea (7. August 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> wwo sol lden stehen das man den schon am 15. downloaden kann ?
> 
> 
> und die CE PO lässt einen nicht vorher die OB spielen sondern allgemein die OB spielen. man hat nen einwöchigen früheren eintitt ins richtige Spiel , ohne beta status, sprich auf den life-servern



 Open Beta Details and Download Information
As well as creating your Mythic Warhammer account. No Start date for Open beta has been announced yet. Experience the glory of battle and the thrill of WAR before the game goes live.


The Open Beta will be level capped and content restricted. You will be allowed to choose any of the game's 20 unique careers and advance through rank 20. You will also be free to explore and battle across Tiers 1 and 2 of each army's homeland. Please note that any characters created during the Open Beta will NOT carry over into the live game as they will be wiped from the servers. To register for Open Beta:

    * After August 15, 2008 visit the Mythic Entertainment Account Management website.
    * Create a new Warhammer Online game account.
    * When prompted, enter your Open Beta code.

Your Open Beta code can be found on the card in your pre-order box or in your pre-order confirmation email. Open Beta files will be available for download on August 15th. Stay tuned for more details.
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=49447


----------



## Kranak90 (7. August 2008)

Das gilt leider nicht für Europa! Da die SE-PO ab dem 28. August in Europa vorbestellbar ist, wird man vorher seine Codes nicht eingeben können. Frag Sterntaler der hat das selbst gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und außerdem kann man europäische codes nicht für die US beta benutzen!

Edit: hier stehts auch nochmal das es nur für die US Version am 15. August den Open Beta Start gibt

http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## duffz (7. August 2008)

Da es in Europa für die SE Vorbesteller keine Open Beta gibt, hat der 28. August damit nichts zu tun. 

Bitte genau lesen: In meinem Posting bin ich auch davon ausgegangen das die Open Beta bei uns in ca. 4 Wochen startet und nicht am 15. August, so wie ihr mir das jetzt in den Mund legt.

Die Open Beta wird auch bei uns nur eine Woche dauern, deshalb wird es den mehreren Gigabyte großen Download sicher einige Tage früher geben. Vielleicht nicht wie in den Staaten schon am 15. August, aber doch sicher merklich früher. Alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen, da sonst die meisten den Client fertig gezogen haben wenn die OB schon wieder aus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Vermutung bezüglich der NDA hat sich übrigens schon erfüllt. Sie fällt vermutlich nächste Woche...
Zitat Mark: "7) Regarding the NDA lift, we hope to lift the NDA next week, one month before launch."

Und richtig, man keine seine Codes noch nicht eingeben. Wieso eigentlich Sterntaler? Ihr hattet Monate Zeit um mit der US Seite gleich zu ziehen. Wie immer ist GOA der einzige Unsicherheitsfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Da es in Europa für die SE Vorbesteller keine Open Beta gibt, hat der 28. August damit nichts zu tun.



Er sagte nur das man die Codes in Europa nicht vor dem 28. august in Europa eingeben kann. Hier das was er dazu gesagt hat:

die europäische Vorbestellung der Standard Edition von Warhammer Online startet am 28. August. Vorher wird es auch keine Möglichkeit geben, die darin enthaltenen Codes oder die Codes der Vorbestellerversion der Collector's Edition auf unserer Seite einzutragen.

Mit der Vorbestellerversion der Collector's Edition meinet er sicher die Pre order die dabei ist. Also wirds in Europa keine Open Beta vor dem 28. August geben. Wenn der Client allerdings schon ein paar Tage früher bereit gestellt wir wärs natürlich super. So kann man sichh den Clienten downloaden und wenn man fertig ist muss man nur nocjh auf den Tag warten an dem man die Codes eingeben kann. So kann sich niemand beschweren das er die Codes nicht rechtzeitig eingeben konnte.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. August 2008)

Sollten die CE Besteller nicht noch etwas extra bekommen und wann ist der Fall der NDA?


----------



## Kranak90 (7. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Sollten die CE Besteller nicht noch etwas extra bekommen und wann ist der Fall der NDA?



Ja die CE bestelller werden noch etwas extra bekommen aberwas das sein wird steht noch nicht fest. Die NDA soll angeblich nächste Woche fallen. Hab ich irgendwo gelesen, weiß aber grad nicht mehr wo. Vielleicht finde ich den Text ja wieder.

Edit: Hab den Text leider nicht mehr gefunden aber jemand aus einem andern WAR Forum hat ein Zitat von Mark Jacobs eingefügt:

Zitat MJB: "Die NDA wird kommende Woche aufgehoben..."

Ich hoffe man kann dem glauben schenken und sich nächste Woche auf den Fall der NDA freuen.


----------

